# Βαριά ανορθόγραφα σεκλέτια



## antongoun (Mar 13, 2019)

Και το επίμαχο άσμα: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgw...9qPpQXnhdnHZ5YpM6ur7S2HzdBLo9u1EWeroRwTwVX_go

“Σ' αγαπώ” λέει και γράφει
το ωμέγα όμικρον
με σκισμένο φανελάκι
και το χέρι βρώμικο.
Μου αφήνει ραβασάκια
τα κρατώ σαν λάβαρα
που η λάβρα του φωτίζει
μάτια πεντακάθαρα

_Μου αρέσουνε τα λάθη
κύριε Μπαμπινιώτη μου
Στη σωστή ορθογραφία
έφαγα τη νιότη μου.
_
Έχει μάθει μακριά μου
όταν σεκλετίζεται
Λαϊκά παλιά ν’ ακούει
για να νανουρίζεται
Στ’ ανορθόγραφ’ όνειρό του
είμαι ο κανόνας του
κι όλα τ’ άλλα είναι έργα
του ακατανόμαστου


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2019)

:up: :up: Για το άσμα, βέβαια.


----------

